# Moving to Boulder from rainy Scotland



## bronto (Feb 24, 2011)

I am a british Citizen married to a Beautifull American girl ( married 3 years ago in america).We have selected Boulder as our paradise as we love ski-ing and have 2 young sons who i want to spend their childhood outdoors ( Comments on choice of location appreciated)

My understanding ,and would like to be corrected , is that i can apply for a spousals visa ex London , will take about 6 weeks , recieve an alien residency status which allows me to work.I can then move over there at my liesure ,buy/rent a house and then look for a job.Is it all as simple as this or am i dreaming???

Regards Tax , another day , another question.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The catch in your plans is that you can't apply for a spouse visa directly. Your American spouse first has to apply to sponsor you for a spouse visa, showing that she has the ability to support you and keep you off welfare while you look for a job. If she isn't able to support you (i.e. if she doesn't have a job lined up in the US), she can find a co-sponsor (often parents or other family members) with the capacity to help you both financially.

Depending on the details of your situation, once her sponsorship has been approved, you then apply for the visa - and it can take much longer than 6 weeks if there is anything amiss (or if they think anything is amiss) with your application as submitted.

So basically, it's not quite as simple as you were imagining. Oh, and it's not free of cost, either.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

USCIS - Green Card

Your time line is way off. Start reading up on process and requirements. Do not skip "after Green Card is granted".

Boulder, CO is nice if you like the weather and have the resources/income. What do you plan to do for a living? I am nosy:>)


----------

